# Where to buy vintage train route posters?



## Texan Eagle (Apr 16, 2017)

I don't know what is the correct/official term for them, but I love the vintage painting-like posters from Amtrak and pre-Amtrak railroads advertising their premier train routes. I am looking to buy a few of those to put up in my house.

Does anyone know what are some good places to browse through and order those posters? Anyone got some of them and may want to share your stash with the group?

In case anyone is wondering, I am talking about things like these-


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Apr 16, 2017)

Sometimes you can find a high quality version on the Web and print it off yourself, albeit smaller size. I do not think any copyrights on these still apply; so you should be alright.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Apr 16, 2017)

I've had success in getting vintage aviation posters from Etsy. I would recommend them


----------



## DCAKen (Apr 17, 2017)

My brother used http://www.allposters.com to get me this poster last Christmas


----------



## hermit (Apr 17, 2017)

http://www.dpvintageposters.com/cgi-local/content.cgi?sc=45

nice selection,top dollar it seems though.


----------

